# Is my system infected? Help please.



## Alex.A (Jul 13, 2007)

Lately, my internet speed slowed down and I can't access some sites, which I could some time ago. I think my PC is infected but I'm not sure what to do. It will be a nice gesture from you to help me. Thanks.


----------



## chrisalviola (Jul 13, 2007)

what are those files?


----------



## Crimsonite (Jul 13, 2007)

If you want help, you copy paste the log in your post, not attach them.  Nobody is interested in getting their systems infected too.


----------



## Alex.A (Jul 14, 2007)

OK, this is the Hijackthis log. Please take a look and see what's going on. Thanks


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:49:24 AM, on 7/14/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\hijackthis\analyze.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.windowsxlive.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1.0\adialhk.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe

--
End of file - 4047 bytes


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jul 14, 2007)

Download, istall, update and run a full scan with AVG Antispyware.
http://downloads.grisoft.cz/softw/70/filedir/inst/avgas-setup-7.5.1.43.exe

When the scan has finished, quarantine all it finds and save the report. Post the report in your reply.


----------



## Alex.A (Jul 14, 2007)

OK, I did a system complete scan and I quarantined all the threats. 
Here's my report:


---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

 + Created at:	11:51:10 PM 7/14/2007

 + Scan result:	



HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\AVP -> Adware.Generic : Ignored.
D:\Dadu\kituri\PDF converter 4.0 - Convert PDF to Excel, Word & More\InstallAble2Extract.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Monitor.Win32.Ardamax.k : Ignored.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{D0838D28-0182-4379-AF24-5E4712D6E0AA}\RP30\A0014700.sys -> Rootkit.Agent.go : Ignored.
:mozilla.110:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Ignored.
:mozilla.196:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Ignored.
:mozilla.192:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Ignored.
:mozilla.193:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Ignored.
:mozilla.194:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Ignored.
:mozilla.195:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Ignored.
:mozilla.108:C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandru\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\bag2nwo5.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Ignored.
D:\Dadu\kituri\daemon.exe -> Trojan.Small : Ignored.
D:\System Volume Information\_restore{0283EA62-0800-4AD4-9AFE-340AA8570B1F}\RP51\A0018922.exe -> Trojan.Small : Ignored.


::Report end


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jul 14, 2007)

Why's it say everything was ignored? Anyhow, I don't think the problem is malware-related, I had all sorts of problems last week that I couldn't resolve and had to format. I think it may have been a Windows update, not sure, tho.


----------



## Alex.A (Jul 14, 2007)

It is ignore because I copy paste this report before I quarantined the threats. Thanks anyway.


----------

